# 1st couple of buttons of a new hobby thanks to LazerSteve



## ctgresale (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for your work LazerSteve, very please with the outcome, great record keeping as well, something I'm not that good at


----------



## jmdlcar (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 13, 2012)

Technically, this should be in the forum "*Gallery*". Nice work though. It gives a sense of pride to do this type of thing (refining, recovery, melting, etc,.)

Kevin


----------



## BJL1984 (Nov 6, 2012)

NIce buttons, The first sucess is the greatest of momets


----------



## kadriver (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow - nice job for your first effort. Keep up the good work!

kadriver


----------

